# Bleeding & clotting in early pregnancy



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi,

My first scan will be on the 21st (when I will be about 7 weeks pregnant).

I am a bit anxious - I had brown spotting for a week before the BFP, then on Sunday morning I had some red bleeding and passing a clot (about a malteser size).  The BFP came 3 days after the bleeding & clot.  Didn't get much pain & bleeding stopped almost as quickly as started.  All spotting etc has now stopped (it stopped on 2nd Dec which was my OTD).

I am still getting the occasional cramp but other than that nothing.  I know that the bleeding can be fairly normal it is the clot that I past that I am worrying about!!  

Could this be normal?  What could the clot be?

HD xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

hi

Congrats on your bfp xxx

Not sure what the clot could be but just wanted to reassure you that spotting is common in early pregnancy. When did you do your last hpt?

Good luck for the 21st 

Love

Donna x


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Donna,

Thanks for your reply.

I did my last HPT yesterday, 5th December and it still shoed BFP!

HD xxx


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi again,

Had a slight red bleed this morning but after a couple of wipes (sorry) it has pretty much gone and all I have is very light brown spotting!

I am not really experiencing any pain and after having suffered a m/c before it doesn't feel the same.  Still worried though?

Can bleeding/spotting on and off be common in early pregnancy?  (I am in my 6th week with scan on 21st).

HD x


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

hi Hun


It is common although obviously causes you a lot of anxiety! Have you got an early pregnancy assessment unit (Epau) at your local hospital? It may be worth finding out. Some only accept referrals from gps although some do take self referalls. They may be able to see you and put your mind at rest

Let me know how you get on

Love

Donna x


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Donna,

I ended up going to A & E on Monday night.  Not because the bleeding got any heavier but because it was the best way of being referred to the EPAU.  They were really good and so understanding.  They took some blood and called me just now to say that the level was 5000 - not sure if that is good or not.

They are going to try and fit me in for a scan today or tomorrow, although they don't think they will be able to see that much.

Will let you know how the scan goes.

HD xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

hi Hun


Glad you got to see someone...one hcg's don't tell you an awful lot, are they going to repeat it? The important thing is that it is rising.

Good luck with your scan let me know how you get on

Love

Donna x


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Donna,

They said they will give me another blood test when I go for the scan.  Going to try and fit me in today or tomorrow so should have the reults of bloods by Friday.

I am feeling pretty well on the whole so just keeping positive.

Will let you know how it all goes.

Thanks
HD x


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi again,

Well I had my first scan, they could see only a sac & a yoke but not much else.  The nurse said this is normal for my dates (I am 5 weeks 3 days) but obviously too early to see if there is a problem.  They have scheduled me in again for 18th Dec when the expect to see a heartbeat.  I also have my official first scan on the 21st Dec, when I will go to Guys where I had my treatment.  They are still happy to see me so I will be lucky enough to have had 3 scans & 3 opportunities to see baby.  They also need to see me to sign me off officially & transfer me to my local NHS.

She said there is no need to repeat the bloods, which seems a bit odd to me but as bleeding has stopped I won't push this.  

Interestingly they told me that my womb was a heart shape - is that bad?  

That's about it.  Just taking one step at a time but feeling a little relived at moment.

Thanks for your support
HD xx


----------

